# Company of Heroes Cheats



## Flashbang (Nov 26, 2008)

I am searching for Company of heroes cheats. I googled it but i couldn't find something for Unlimited resource, Full Health for all units etc. but i found only trainers ....  I don't want any trainers as they seem to have pesky keyloggers  I don't trust the site's assurance. Please are there any *cheats* for this game ????


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 26, 2008)

There's no cheats for CoH for FULL HEALTH, UNLIMITED AMMO etc.

You got to use trainers. Here you can find some help: *www.cheathappens.com/cheat_index.asp?titleID=12217#isTrainer


----------

